# El bueno, el feo y el malo / The good, the bad and the ugly



## elpoderoso

Buenas tardes a todos.
Quisiera saber cómo se traduce el titulo de esta pelicula muy famosa en vuestros lenguas.
P.s Sé que el orden de las palabras podría diferir entre las varias idiomas pero este titulo tiene el orden original.
Gracias de antemano 
E.P


----------



## faranji

My fav is the original one in Italian:

_Il Buono, Il Brutto, Il Cattivo_.


----------



## faranji

In Portuguese:

_O bom, o mau e o feio._


----------



## elpoderoso

So the Italian and Spanish have the ''correct'' word order but the Portuguese doesn't, very interesting.
p.s Are the Brazilian and the European Portuguese translations the same?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: İyi, Kötü ve Çirkin*
It is literally the same as English.


----------



## Outsider

elpoderoso said:
			
		

> So the Italian and Spanish have the ''correct'' word order but the Portuguese doesn't, very interesting.


I guess the word order was based on the English version of the title, _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_.

In Portugal, it was translated (rather idiotically, IMO) to O Bom, o Mau e o Vilão (The Good, the Bad, and the Villain).


----------



## Arrius

In English: "*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*" (filmed in Almería, Spain).


----------



## elpoderoso

Outsider said:


> I guess the word order was based on the English version of the title, _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_.
> 
> In Portugal, it was translated (rather idiotically, IMO) to O Bom, o Mau e o Vilão (The Good, the Bad, and the Villain).


Yes that seems an odd translation, it certainly doesn't sound good in English.


----------



## faranji

Outsider said:


> In Portugal, it was translated (rather idiotically, IMO) to O Bom, o Mau e o Vilão (The Good, the Bad, and the Villain).


 
_Vilão _tudo bem, o Eli Wallach era vilãozão mesmo, mas cadê o feio??

(_In this world there's two kinds of people: those with a loaded gun and those who dig. You dig_.)


----------



## Arrius

List of Foreign Titles including the UK from the IMDB:
http://imdb.com/title/tt0060196/releaseinfo


----------



## Outsider

faranji said:


> _Vilão _tudo bem, o Eli Wallach era vilãozão mesmo, mas cadê o feio??


Pois é!  

P.S. Although, when I look at the Italian original title, I suppose "villain" is a passable translation of _brutto_.


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* Hyvät, pahat ja rumat.

It's a translation from English but for some reason (or without reason) the translator has chosen the plural form of these adjectives.


----------



## Arrius

When Eli Wallach was making this film he had to communicate with Sergio Leone in French, because The director didn't know much English and Wallach no Italian. However, by the time he came to play a centenarian mafioso in Godfather III he could speak Italian convincingly enough to fill the rôle. In real life he is really near 100 now.


----------



## DearPrudence

French:
"*Le bon, la brute & le truand*"
"truand" means something like "gangster"


----------



## cherine

In Arabic it's:
الطيب والشرس والقبيح 
aT-Tayyib wa 'sh-sharis wal-qabii7
(The good, the fierce and the ugly)


----------



## Whodunit

The German title is totally different: Zwei glorreiche Halunken (= Two bright rogues)

A literal translation would be "Das Gute, das Schlechte und das Hässliche", but that's not really common.


----------



## WindDancer1

elpoderoso said:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Quisiera saber cómo se traduce el titulo de esta pelicula muy famosa en vuestros lenguas.
> P.s Sé que el orden de las palabras podría diferir entre las varias idiomas pero este titulo tiene el orden original.
> Gracias de antemano
> E.P


El orden original en Ingles es "El Bueno, el Malo y el Feo." (The Good, the Bad, & the Ugly)


----------



## Alijsh

Outsider said:


> I guess the word order was based on the English version of the title, _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_.


The *Persian* translation has also such word order: *khub, bad, zesht* (good, bad, ugly) خوب، بد، زشت


----------



## Outsider

How very curious that Persian and English have the same word for "bad"!


----------



## Arrius

Outsider said:


> How very curious that Persian and English have the same word for "bad"!


 
That struck me too, but since Persian/Farsi is Indoeuropean/indogermanisch its vocabulary must occasionally be recognisable to a speaker of a language in the same linguistic family. Though a long time ago in Isfahan I glanced through some pages of a book in Farsi written in Roman letters and couldn't recognise one darn word, but I can't in Welsh either which is also in the same family.
A.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian it is Хор*о*ший, плох*о*й, зл*о*й / Khor*o*shiy, plokh*o*y, zloy - literally, The Good, the Bad, the Evil.


----------



## elpoderoso

WindDancer1 said:


> El orden original en Ingles es "El Bueno, el Malo y el Feo." (The Good, the Bad, & the Ugly)


The original title was in Italian with the same order as the version I gave in Spanish, see Faranji's first post for the original 
P.s Gracias a todos por vuestros respuestas.


----------



## Eva Maria

elpoderoso said:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Quisiera saber cómo se traduce el titulo de esta pelicula muy famosa en vuestros lenguas.
> P.s Sé que el orden de las palabras podría diferir entre las varias idiomas pero este titulo tiene el orden original.
> Gracias de antemano
> E.P


 
Poderoso,

In Catalan (català) = El bo, el lleig i el dolent (Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo). Mantiene el orden del original italiano, pero sospecho que en realidad es por haberlo traducido del título en castellano (El bueno, el feo y el malo).

Do you really like spaghetti-western? Hay tantos clásicos magníficos de Ford ("Centauros del desierto"), Hathaway, Boetticher... y westerns crepusculares, y los "modernos" como los de Clint Eastwood ("Pale Rider", "Sin perdón",...), que dejan al Sergio Leone almeriense a la altura del betún.

EM


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:
"Người tốt, kẻ xấu, và kẻ đáng sợ."
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly(Scary)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
In *Dutch* we hardly (never) translate titles of movies, but lit. it would be "De goede, de slechte en de lelijke". Sounds silly 

[*edit*: I translated the English title, sorry.
"El bueno, el feo y el malo" would be "De goede, de lelijke en de slechte". And it still sounds silly. ]

Groetjes,

Frank

PS


Outsider said:


> How very curious that Persian and English have the same word for "bad"!


 It's a chance coincidence (Persian bad < Middle Perisan *wad).


----------



## ccile_18

In french : "Le bon, la brute et le truand"


----------



## suslik

In Estonian: hea, kole ja paha


----------



## dn88

Polish:

"Dobry, Zły, Brzydki"


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian Bokmål* *~ Bokmål:*
den Gode, den Slemme og den Stygge

*Norwegian Nynorsk ~ Nynorsk:
*han Gode, han Slemme og han Ljote


----------



## elpoderoso

Aleco said:


> *Norwegian Bokmål* *~ Bokmål:*
> den Gode, den Slemme og den Stygge
> 
> *Norwegian Nynorsk ~ Nynorsk:*
> han Gode, han Slemme og han Ljote


 
Gracias a todos por  respuestas muy interesantes.

I recognize ''Gode'' being related to English ''Good'' and ''Slemme'' related to German ''Schlimm''(I hope) but ''stygge'' and ''ljote'' have me at a loss.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Outsider said:


> In Portugal, it was translated (rather idiotically, IMO) to O Bom, o Mau e o Vilão (The Good, the Bad, and the Villain).



Well, I'm not sure about Portuguese, but in Spanish "el malo" means both "the bad" and "the villain" (since in all movies the guy in the villain role is called "el malo"). The only difference between "el malo" and "el villano" is the former sounds more informal.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> The *Persian* translation has also such word order: *khub, bad, zesht* (good, bad, ugly) خوب، بد، زشت


 

Wouldn't "khube, bade, va birikhte" work, too?


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> Wouldn't "khube, bade, va birikhte" work, too?


Why not? ("va" is redunadant though: *khúbe, báde, biríkhte*) but this film was aired in Iran as I had written: *khub, bad, zesht*


----------



## Forodio

*Swedish:* 
Den gode, den onde, och den fule.


----------



## cennet

*Luxemburgish:*
di gudd, di béis an di ellen
greetings


----------



## helixgrad

How can the title of this movie be translated in your languages, and how it was really translated?

In portuguese a literal translation is "o bom, o mau e o feio", but it was translated as "três homens em conflito"


----------



## CapnPrep

Have a look here for a list of translations: IMDB.


----------



## helixgrad

Thank you very much, Capnprep!


----------



## Xinito

Da gud, da bad, en di agli.  Hehehe.

Ang mabuti, ang masamâ, at ang pangit.

El bueno, el malo, y el feo.


----------



## Spiritoso78

In italian it was translated as follows:

IL BUONO, IL BRUTTO E IL CATTIVO.

ciao ciao


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
İyi, kötü, çirkin


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

הטוב, הרע והמכוער ha-tov, h-ara ve-ha-mekhoar


----------



## Frank78

Im German the official title is "2 glorious/magnificent rascals" (2 glorreiche Halunken)

"The good, the bad and the ugly" would be "Der Gute, der Böse und der Hässliche"

Interesting that they left one person out in the translation.


----------



## mataripis

elpoderoso said:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Quisiera saber cómo se traduce el titulo de esta pelicula muy famosa en vuestros lenguas.
> P.s Sé que el orden de las palabras podría diferir entre las varias idiomas pero este titulo tiene el orden original.
> Gracias de antemano
> E.P


Aqui es la vercion en la lengua de Tagala: _Ang mabuti,ang mahalay at ang masama._


----------

